# dry spell



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

after 3 yrs of not seeing a buck or doe and getting a clear shot , the 2nd week end of Nov 20011 , four ( 4 ) doe ran right up and only 35 to 40 yds in front of my stand , I watched for a solid 10 min , browsing jumping and playing ,I had a bead on largest doe , something spooked them and away they went , 15 min later a solid body spike buck ( 8 in tines ) came out about 80 yds out , one shot with Rossi 308 single shot rifle with iron sights to vitals , he ran about 20 yds or less , he was mine , oh happy day the spell has been broken !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Richie1. Congrats on the deer.... Any pics you can share ?


----------



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !! Congrats Again Richie !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, congrats.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats! Is that a NEF Handi Rifle you took him with?


----------



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks ebbs , the rifle is a Rossi break action single shot 308 with iron sights , I like it alot shot was 79 yds


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Richie1 said:


> thanks ebbs , the rifle is a Rossi break action single shot 308 with iron sights , I like it alot shot was 79 yds


And open sights too, no less! It's a dying art man. You're one of several peoples I know who rave about the Rossi rifles. Sometimes cheap does not = crap.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dad's an old diehard too. Nice job!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome Richie and well done.


----------

